# JM Imports still operating?



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Whats the story here, everytime l ring the parts department, it never gets answered.
Eventually got through to the sales department, only to be told that JMparts department has nothing to do with JMimports, its a separate company and that Kieran no longer works there.

Anyone had recent dealings withese guys, seemd to be talk of the town a little while back.


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

There a post on their page from a few days ago saying they will honour all deals, but JM parts is longer trading.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Public Announcement - AS of today -
REF JM-Parts Business (Kieran Bolton).
JM Parts which is separate business from JM-Imports few units up from us is no longer operating as of today 01/08/2017.
However we are going to help finalise kierans orders from JM-Parts he has due in or not been resolved for his customers.
As its a seperate company please bear with us while we get info from kieran on orders due or any issues etc.
So if you have any orders due in please email - [email protected]
Send any details and we will try our best to liease with kieran and try sort anything out thats not been resolved.
Jm-imports will carry on selling parts as per usual nothing has changed that way.
Regards Jurgen Vallons


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Why did they have similar names, if they are separate companies? But in the same location.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Where has Kieran gone now?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Why did they have similar names, if they are separate companies? But in the same location.


Different companies means neither can affect the others bottom line. I'm waiting to speak to Jurgen but assume they've decided to change direction. Until then I think it best not to speculate.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Had a Jun air scoop on order for months and still not appeared. Hope Jurgen can sort it as I stripped car months ago for it to be ready to fit straight away.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Just been pointed to this so will clear the confusion.

JM parts was a business set up for kieran to run and operate , its own bank , its own premises and its own purchases , its own invoices - he is based 2 units up from me or was.

JM-imports have been operating since 2002 and still operating if you been trying the phone we have been away last week racing, but we still sell cars, parts and also do workshop.

However kieran is going to advise me who has parts due in and who has not and we will try and help were we can to finalise these orders for him and JM parts - but this is a different business so my business takes priority.

Due to been affiliated with JM-Imports is the only reason am willing to help kieran out.

If you need any help you need to email [email protected] and then i will speak with kieran ref what situation is.

thats all i can do for now folks.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Email sent. Thank you.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Kadir said:


> Where has Kieran gone now?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^LOL.. 

Jurgen; appreciate your time on the phone. Thanks again.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does Jm imports own jm parts or not?


----------



## Bob c (Jul 6, 2015)

anyone know where Kieran lives as I need to speak to him.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Darlington


----------



## Bob c (Jul 6, 2015)

Any idea where in Darlington as he is not answering his mobile,pm me if you like.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Skint said:


> Does Jm imports own jm parts or not?


no mate JM-Imports does not own JM-Parts.

JM Parts was set up for kieran and ran by kieran he controlled orders purchases sales etc.

Sadly this has not worked out and kieran has assured me he will sort any issues or orders anybody has.

obviously am blind to these deals or orders so if you want me to help then i can liase with kieran but you need to email me - with all info.

if you dont then i cant help you or know whats due.

but to state JM parts is not JM-Imports apart from they are based 2 doors up from here.

JM-Imports has no involvement in taking money or ordering parts.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Was JM-Imports-Parts or JM-Parts the UK distributer for PPG gearboxes?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Very confusing and misleading.
Why would you set him up and allow him to use your name JM?

Business suicide or a convenient way of passing the buck.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,
JM has an impeccable reputation on this site and in the community as a whole. The "tone" of a lot of these messages doesn't sit right with me. If people have outstanding parts, Jurgen has said he will resolve them. The ins and outs of the business are moot if nobody loses out.
If people get knocked then by all means tear them a new one, but until then give him a chance to fix things.

Mike


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did anyone get a invoice from jm parts that may have a vat number on it?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have never been issued a purchase invoice for my part. A legal requirement I am led to believe. Will show weather or not I was charged vat on my purchase.

Jurgen has confirmed for me today Kieran was a sole trader so I can't trace it through companies house. A vat number will allow me to trace it through HMRC.


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

They weren't VAT registered 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

My experience with JM import / Jm Parts for what its worth. 

JM Imports - Never had any issues, Jurgen and his team were spot on. Knew what they were talking about. helped fix my issues and away I went. 

JM Parts - Was a slightly different experience. I spent weeks and weeks chasing my order(Link ECU) to be hit with excuse after excuse. finally receiving it some 9 weeks after I ordered. 

From my point of view i'm happy that they have split (or whatever the situation is) and have no trading ties. I would have had reservations using Jm for parts/Labour etc again if kieran would have been in the loop. Now I wouldn't think twice. 

Hopefully everyone involved manages to get everything there due. Or there will be a few angry petrolheads about.


----------

